# ISO Yams recipes (not sweet potatoes)



## Neverless (Oct 20, 2008)

Im looking for a couple good Yam recipes, been having a craving lately. Its one vegetable I regret not working enough with, anyone have any? The more unique the better!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Oct 20, 2008)

canned or raw?

with the canned stuff.

open the can.  drain.  put in casserole dish.  put butter and brown sugar.  cover with mini mashmallows.  bake at 350 till marshallows brown on top.

rocking good times


----------



## Neverless (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks that sounds quite interesting, but these are raw. I actually decided im going to slice em and bake em with orange juice and honey, for some sweet candied yams.

thanks for the recipe though will have to try that as well some time.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Oct 20, 2008)

I've had many good dishes made with fresh yams (not a fan of canned at all). But for me, a simple, unadorned baked yam (not sweet potato) is still the best, at least for non-entertaining purposes. I bake them until they are very well-done, and I eat them skin and all.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 20, 2008)

Yep, I love them baked.  I bake them and then top with butter and brown sugar.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Oct 20, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Yep, I love them baked.  I bake them and then top with butter and brown sugar.



I find them sweet enough as is, but I used to add a little butter. Now I just love them the way they are. When baked long enough, the texture seems moist and rich enough on its own.


----------



## Neverless (Oct 20, 2008)

I recently tried these Yam fries at my local white spot...dipped em in their house dip (which is Sour cream, cilantro and lemon juice) and mmmmmm sooo gooooood


----------



## pdswife (Oct 20, 2008)

lol...  It's a hang over from childhood... wouldn't eat them with out the added sugar.  Now, I have to have it.


----------



## Sedagive (Nov 7, 2008)

Last year I made Tyler Florence's recipe for whipped sweet potatoes with roasted bananas and honey. I made a test batch a few days before Thanksgiving, and I'm glad I did. All I could taste were the bananas. I cut back to just 1 1/2 bananas instead of the 4 he called for. It was the hit of the dinner.

Whipped Sweet Potatoes and Bananas with Honey Recipe : Tyler Florence : Food Network


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 7, 2008)

Big difference between Yams & Sweet Potatoes.
Never had Yams, and only like Sweet Potato Fries with Kosher Salt sprinkled on.

See description of the skin & flesh of a Yam:

Sweet Potato and Yam Differences


----------



## babetoo (Nov 7, 2008)

i have a killer recipe for sweet potato casserole. big hit at last years thanksgiving. can't post recipe , copy right you know. if you would like it, pm me and i will send it to you.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 7, 2008)

Candied Sweet Potatoes are good....Some recipes start with raw potato --Others with baked, cooled, and sliced. Orange juice, brown sugar, and butter are in some recipes.....Orange zest on top.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 7, 2008)

Brown Sugar-Glazed Sweet Potatoes with Marshmallows Recipe at Epicurious.com 
I have made these for years and people that hate sweet potatoes love these. Don't panic when the mix in the potatoes seems like it's not enough because when they bake the natural caramelizing comes out.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Nov 8, 2008)

I take raw sweet potatoes and cook them in a mix of stick cinnamon brown sugar and orange zest and just enough water to cover with a pinch of salt When done I thighten up the cooking liquid and serve with the the potatoes


----------



## Neverless (Nov 8, 2008)

Sweet potatoes are very different from yams but thanks for all the recipes ^_^


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Nov 19, 2008)

In the US, the yellow fleshed sweet potato is usually called a "yam" but is actually a totally different vegetable from the true yam. There are several different varieties of yams grown in Latin America, Africa and Asia. 

The most common one in Central America is called "ñame". Here's info and photos: [URL="http://fichas.infojardin.com/hortalizas-verduras/name-yam-cara-dioscorea.htm"][URL="http://fichas.infojardin.com/hortalizas-verduras/name-yam-cara-dioscorea.htm"][url]http://fichas.infojardin.com/hortalizas-verduras/name-yam-cara-dioscorea.htm[/URL][/URL][/URL]. 

It's usually prepared by boiling, mashing, or roasting and is also used in soups and stews.


----------

